# Alpine/LaMancha Buck in No. Utah - Available for breeding



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

I am posting this for Dave Suisse in Cache Valley, Utah ---

If you know anyone that is looking for a really, really nice buck for producing packgoats, Dave owns a six month old buck that will be intact for only two to three more weeks. Dave is tired of the stinky smell and wants to castrate him soon.

His name is Smokey, he's got LONG legs and correct conformation for a packgoat. Dave bought him and his brother (Bandit) from me, they were out of a set of triplets from my LaMancha doe (from Carolyn). The buck that bred my doe was the best buckling out of Carolyn Eddy's batch of kids a couple of years ago, so this buckling comes from good lineage.

Contact me at vigilguy at gmail dot com if you know anyone that is looking for a beautiful buck to breed their doe in October.

Charlie J.


----------

